# Growing Plants



## falcooo (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey guys, i have been researching online and posting questions on here to help me figure out how to start my first planted tank. I am still reading and learning as i am still 3 months away from moving out and doing a full overhaul to a planted aquascape on my tank. I ordered a Coralife T5 light and am still contemplating eco-complete or beaslbob method for my substrate. I will get back to you all about stocking when i get closer to the date. But for now....since i finally have adequate light, i would like to start growing plants so that when i redo my tank i wont have to buy all sorts of new plants i will at least have something to start with. If anyone could help me with ideas on how to grow some plants without changing much of my tank i would appreciate it. I was thinking using the bottom third of water bottles with dirt/peat moss and light gravel on top to hold the dirt down. Which would be good plant choices to do so as i want something i can cut and re-plant easily (propagation, know nothing about this)?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I myself am new to caring for plants, but I really like water wisteria. It's easy to propagate; A couple of branches were shed from one of the plants in my betta's tank, and they've been growing nicely ever since I put them in the gravel. They don't require a lot of light (though they appreciate it!), and they grow very quickly.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Easy to grow plant with a pretty decent light.

What size is your tank?Many stems are easy to grow with good lighting and dont mind a plain substrate.Wisteria as mentioned is a great one.They love light if you have it and grow nice and bushy.Many hygro types are great as well,and even some blyxa would do well, depending on the size of the tank compared to the type of light.

Of course,if you get into high light plants,depending on some of the types,you will need to start injecting CO2.


----------



## Russell (Jun 20, 2011)

Is your Coralife T5 set up for salt water/coral with an actinic bulb? Sounds like you're contemplating freshwater plants and if so this may not be the most appropriate lighting.
As far as plants go I have swords and wisteria growing in plain gravel with plant tabs and T5HO lighting. I'm using Flourish Excel as my carbon source. Things are growing great this way and once you do a Beaslbob you shouldn't need to add additional carbon--the peat provides it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Easy to grow and also trim/plant trimmings: Elodea, Wistera (aka Hygro Diffomis), Dwarf Hygro (aka Hygro Polysperma), Giant Hygro. I've got 'em all and I've also been trimming and re-planting like maaad! Lol. XD


----------

